# Hap Ruby Greens



## tydus (Apr 29, 2008)

They arrived here last Tuesday and are in my 40 with rocks, crushed coral, and an emperor 400. I have 3 males and 7 females. They are doing great and already bred. I was wondering if I can have any tankmates with them. Thanks.
p.s. they are 1-2 inches in size.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yes yu may try to house them with H.latifasciatus or Pyxichromis orthostoma or H.sp"red fin piebald"
these are some species but many others can be kept with the ruby green.
xris


----------



## tydus (Apr 29, 2008)

Can they be mixed with peacocks or mbuna?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I would avoid keepin some vcs with mbunas, they don't do it in the long term, perhaps would it be better with the peacock.
xris


----------



## tydus (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks. I added a colony of 8 red shoulders (Aulonocara Hansbaenschi) in the 40 with my ruby greens. There are two known red shoulder males, but there are some juveniles who have to color up still. My ruby greens are quite aggressive and territorial. Its funny to see a lil 1.5 inch ruby green punk some 3 inches plus red shoulder males.


----------



## legalequality (Apr 14, 2008)

I love the Ruby Greens,
how large do they get? 2-3 inches? wondering how big a tank to keep them in.

Does anyone in the Colorado area have any ruby greens for sale or trade?
I live north of denver and would be willing to drive a bit to get some.

please PM me if you do.
thanks.

MalawiFan (Bill) 
:fish:


----------

